# Cancellation = Free Food for Drivers.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I picked up two orders at the same restaurant and after I made my first delivery I got a request to pick up from another restaurant going in the same direction. Then the app routed me to the last delivery for drop off. After I dropped off the 3rd pick up the app reset back to idle. The second ride was gone. So I call DD support and they said the customer cancelled. It didn't show a cancellation on the app or a cancellation fee. The DD support just said your good and didn't even ask about the food. So I guess we keep the food when these cancellations happen. This was a first for me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I picked up two orders at the same restaurant and after I made my first delivery I got a request to pick up from another restaurant going in the same direction. Then the app routed me to the last delivery for drop off. After I dropped off the 3rd pick up the app reset back to idle. The second ride was gone. So I call DD support and they said the customer cancelled. It didn't show a cancellation on the app or a cancellation fee. The DD support just said your good and didn't even ask about the food. So I guess we keep the food when these cancellations happen. This was a first for me.


I think your supposed to "destroy it"

My suggestion is destruction by mastication and digestion.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I did just that.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

First time for everything, haven't gotten free food just yet but that seems to be the acceptable practice. Some drivers return the food but if you can get gas money and they let you keep the food at least, not a bad deal. Consolation or different form of payment if you will. Had a cancellation once, on a GH place and pay that I called in ahead of time. Made the entire trip and then cancelled 2 minutes before arrival. Diner couldn't wait until after I picked up the food before cancelling? 

Worse is I gave the restaurant my phone number as one would normally do because obviously we don't have the customers numbers but now they could call and hound me about the order even if under the diners name. Didn't know what to do and felt real crappy about just ghosting on it or cancelling, it was clearly ready at this point so I decided I was hungry and just paid for it out of pocket and that was my dinner. Single order, it wasn't a lot. Thought of paying for it with GH card but that's a gamble even if it went through, wouldn't go over well.

My number might be able to be traced to my main line of work and cancelling orders is not good for reputations. Maybe a bit of stretch but if it happens regularly at the same places, that could be a problem. Accused of false or prank ordering. Don't think I should give fake numbers, that's worse, or GH's care number, they probably don't want that either. Would like to know what numbers GH give when and if they place orders. Sorry this got a little long, don't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I picked up two orders at the same restaurant and after I made my first delivery I got a request to pick up from another restaurant going in the same direction. Then the app routed me to the last delivery for drop off. After I dropped off the 3rd pick up the app reset back to idle. The second ride was gone. So I call DD support and they said the customer cancelled. It didn't show a cancellation on the app or a cancellation fee. The DD support just said your good and didn't even ask about the food. So I guess we keep the food when these cancellations happen. This was a first for me.


Any tips.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> Would like to know what numbers GH give when and if they place orders


The restaurants all have caller ID. They have your number.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless they are paying you time/mileage to return the food keep it... eat it, whatever.

Uber/grubhub whomever is writing it off. As badly as gig workers get screwed over take the not free lunch that the investors are paying for and be thankful your not going hungry.

Return it to the restaurant?

If i was that restaurant there's no WAY i'd take something back and get it delivered to someone else. No way is that a good idea. The food is already that much colder and that much more in question.

In the days of pizza delivery prank call pizzas?
Yeah they didn't get re-delivered. EVER.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Return it to the restaurant?


I know right. The rests of his posts are equally ridiculous.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

GIGorJOB said:


> Thought of paying for it with GH card but that's a gamble even if it went through, wouldn't go over well.


I would have tried to pay for it with the GrubHub card. GrubHub instructed you to place that order. At that point, they should have an obligation to pay for the order even if they choose to allow the end customer to cancel the order. The restaurant has no partnership or agreement with GrubHub. Placing the order and then just bailing on it is a pretty scummy thing to do.

To avoid scenarios like this, I try to get the restaurant to take the payment over the phone when I place the order. Most restaurants will do it if you ask. I straight up tell them that I want to make sure that the payment goes through before they begin preparing the order. I first did that when I placed an order at a different location than the one shown in the app for a restaurant with multiple locations, and it has since become standard practice for me.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> The restaurants all have caller ID. They have your number.


I usually call outside the app and block it on place and pay, just in case, but then provide it if they ask anyway, and since it's likely not a true GH order through the system, they wouldn't have it in the GH tablet and system, as a regular order would. Not that it really matters but assume if you call the restaurant through the app even on a place and pay or pay only orders, it shows your number and not the masked 312 number when calling customers.

Also operating under the impression that on "pay only" orders that GH typically places them via phone, so curious if they give the corporate 888 or 800 number and implying if a driver could do so for place and pay as well.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Return it to the restaurant?


Ya, I mean I've never given any back, just know drivers who sometimes do, for example, if literally just picked up and then cancelled. One in particular has a good relationship with one or two restaurants and know they donate the certain safe left overs (things that can be safely reheated to temperature or don't need to, etc) to organizations who collect daily, sometimes multiple times per day for charities, group homes and the like. If the place does some shady stuff with a cancelled order, they're probably gonna do that stuff anyway and is likely on them but if you didn't trust them and wanted to be safe, I would agree.

For the record, I would never suggest the food be reused in an unsafe manner or left out long or resold, etc. Without getting into details, I know the restaurant business and food safety fairly well.

I don't know about the other apps but with GH, particularly on place and pay and maybe pay only orders, the restaurant usually takes the loss. Not sure about the other times or regular orders through their system.



KevinJohnson said:


> I know right. The rests of his posts are equally ridiculous.


I will be bigger than that and just let that go. It's ok to disagree and it not have to be anything more than it is.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> I would have tried to pay for it with the GrubHub card. GrubHub instructed you to place that order. At that point, they should have an obligation to pay for the order even if they choose to allow the end customer to cancel the order. The restaurant has no partnership or agreement with GrubHub. Placing the order and then just bailing on it is a pretty scummy thing to do.
> 
> To avoid scenarios like this, I try to get the restaurant to take the payment over the phone when I place the order. Most restaurants will do it if you ask. I straight up tell them that I want to make sure that the payment goes through before they begin preparing the order. I first did that when I placed an order at a different location than the one shown in the app for a restaurant with multiple locations, and it has since become standard practice for me.


That's a great idea and practice, thanks. Saves time and less contact too. Knew you could, just didn't follow through that time.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Was my mistake, missed this tasty acia bowl as I delivered a pallet of smoothies to them. I properly disposed of it......


----------

